# [solved] emerge timed out; Internetverbindung vorhanden

## willmannand

Hallo,

seit einer Woche habe ich folgendes Problem: ich verwende rp-pppoe (pppoe-start) um eine Verbindung ins Internet zu bekommen. pppoe-start sagt, daß nach ungefähr einer Sekunde eine Verbindung hergestellt wurde. Wenn ich dann aber versuche mit Opera eine Internetseite aufzurufen, wird nichts angezeigt. Wenn ich ein 'emerge' (z. B. emerge --sync) durchführer, gibt es ein time out.. Mit KMail kann ich zudem keine Mails mehr abrufen.

In den Tagen zuvor habe ich keine neuen Programme installiert und keine Änderungen an der Konfiguration gemacht. Das einzige war täglich ein emerge --sync und ein emerge -uDN world

Da ich selbst nicht herausgefunden habe, warum kein Programm mehr die Internetverbindung nutzen kann und es kein passender Beitrag im Forum gibt, hoffe ich daß ein Leser meines Beitrags eineLösung hat.

Probiert habe ich bereits in die make.conf eingetragen, allerdings ohne daß m ein Problem gelöst wurde:

PORTAGE_RSYNC_INITIAL_TIMEOUT=500 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=500"

Viele Grüsse

Andreas

----------

## schachti

Welche Pakete wurden denn im Rahmen des Updates installiert? Welche Versionen? /dev/glaskugel ist leider gerade nicht verfügbar.   :Wink: 

----------

## willmannand

Ich kann es leider nicht mehr sagen, was alles installiert wurde. Da ich an diesem Wochenende genug Zeit hatte, habe ich die Installation neu aufgesetzt:

Folgendermassen bin ich vorgegangen:

Stage 3 installiert

- bootstrap installiert

- emerge -e system

- mit der normalen Installation fortgefahren, wie im Handbuch beschrieben

- rp-pppoe installiert

Installiert habe ich es indem ich SuseLinux aufgerufen habe und von dort aus Gentoo auf einer anderen Partition installiert habe. Während der Installation gab es nie ein Timout beim Aufruf von emerge

Nach dem erfolgreichen Abschluss der Installation habe ich zum ersten mal Gentoo aufgerufen, es ist einwandfrei hochgefahren. pppoe-start konnte dann eine Verbindung erstellen, es gibt dann aber ein timeout. Im Anschluss habe ich wieder Suselinux aufgerufen, eine Internetverbindung hergestellt und mittls chroot ... mich bei Gentoo eingeloggt. Wenn ich hier emerge aufrufe, gibt es auch ein timeout obwohl ich hier sicher eine Internetverbindung habe (den Beitrag im Forum habe ich über Suselinux erstellt).

Viele Grüsse

Andreas

----------

## schachti

Kann prinzipiell keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, oder scheitert es evtl. nur an der Namensauflösung?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du die resolf.conf kopiert? Hab das mal vergessen und hatte genau das gleiche Problem.

----------

## willmannand

Verbinduing kann hergestelt werden. pppoe-start sagt: connected. resolv.conf enhält zwie IP-Adressen Server des Internetanbieters.

Es scheint so, daß die Internetverbindung hergestellt wird, Opera, KMail und emerge dies nicht bemerken.

----------

## firefly

 *willmannand wrote:*   

> Verbinduing kann hergestelt werden. pppoe-start sagt: connected. resolv.conf enhält zwie IP-Adressen Server des Internetanbieters.
> 
> Es scheint so, daß die Internetverbindung hergestellt wird, Opera, KMail und emerge dies nicht bemerken.

 

was sagt den 

```
route -n
```

----------

## willmannand

derzeit kann ich wieder ein emerge durchführen: ich habe mich gestern abend entschlossen, nochmals neu zu installieren, aber ohne nootstrap und ohne emerge -e world. Nach Installation von rp-pppoe funktioniert jetzt wieder alles wie gewohnt. Daher habe ich den Beitrag auf solved gesetzt.

----------

